# mouse feeding gone wrong...



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

So me and my roommate dicided that our 3 RBP's were big enought to take on a mouse and went and picked one up, after alot of anticipation and inviting a couple friends over to check out the feeding we drop the mouse in, only to have it swim to the back of the tank and climb out. Everyone thought the mouse was just under the top of the lid hanging on but he craled through a hole that has my water return from the wet/dry. Next thing we new it was running around the room and hiding under couches and anything it could. It was absloute mayham with all my sissy friends running around and screeming. If it was not for the swift action by my cat I would be out buying mouse traps right now. Just thought I would share so you could all have a good laugh.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

lol thats awsome man did your cat mess him up pirry bad ?


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

lol, thats funny, i can see the girls running around screeming lol


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

When you first dropped the mouse in did the piranhas take a look at it and move toward it like they were gonna eat it?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

DuffmanRC said:


> lol, thats funny, i can see the girls running around screeming lol


 they werent girls lol they were sissy guys i think he said


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> DuffmanRC said:
> 
> 
> > lol, thats funny, i can see the girls running around screeming lol
> ...


 Yea, he did mean sissy guys.


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

I sure did mean sissy guys... as for some of the other questions, the p's did look at it for a second but it was out of the water in no time at all so I dont think they even knew what was going on, the cat did a number on the mouse, so at least that was fun to watch. It was a great laugh for all of us though and next time I will have to find a way to keep the furry little bastard from escaping...


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

You know they are supposed to be pinkies right? No hair is better for them.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

weres the video camera when you need one..


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats funny! sneaky little mouse. When I saw the title I thought something bad had happened to your p's. good thing nothing happened to them.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

so you didnt end up feeding it to your ps? :sad:


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I also heard that the mice aren't supposed to have fur. It is supposed to be bad the the piranha's digestive system I think. Next time drain a little water so the mouse can't climb out.


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

:laugh: lol maybe next time you can put a chain round the mouse and padlock it....just 2 make sure it didn't happen again


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Tie it to a string and throw it in.:laugh:


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

You should have taped it they would feel like pussys!!!!!!!


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

lol, thats even more funny that they werent girls lol!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Damn Crossdressers


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hahaha lol that must have been funny to see.

Joe


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

lol pretty funny 
you didn't expect to feed the cat now did you?


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

aw haha


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

you didnt end up feeding it to your ps
but the cat enjoyed!!!
lol!!!!!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

thats too funny


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

shave that mouse first... they hit its head against a counter to knock it out...


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

:laugh:







only if you had record it that shiet good be hella funny


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to feeding


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I just fed my piranhas a mouse the other day and he kept climbing up on stuff too, try to move things do he cant make it up. Mine kept getting on top of the powerhead. Eventually he ended up holding onto a plant attached to the side and they pulled him in by his tail.








good luck next time


----------



## reckaje (Feb 12, 2004)

I remove the filter and put a peice of glass over the top when I do that, it works great.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Maybe you could make him wear little cement shoes. :smile:


----------

